# [emerge] download bloccato da proxy[risolto]

## drumpaul

Il problema è che dalla mia postazione di lavoro posso fare quasi tutto... però il mio traffico viene filtrato da un proxy server host SOCKS v5. Ora per l'installazione di gentoo me la son cavata usando firefox da livecd, però la mia gentoo (per la cronaca su portatile) ora non riesce a scaricare i sorgenti tramite 'emerge'... che io sappia non ci sono opzioni che indicano tipologie di proxy diverse da http e ftp per quanto riguarda appunto emerge: dunque le opzioni per indicare un host socks in realtà ci sono o devo usare un altro applicativo o cos'altro?

Illuminatemi per favore.

CiaoLast edited by drumpaul on Tue Mar 13, 2007 11:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

 *drumpaul wrote:*   

> Il problema è che dalla mia postazione di lavoro posso fare quasi tutto... però il mio traffico viene filtrato da un proxy server host SOCKS v5. Ora per l'installazione di gentoo me la son cavata usando firefox da livecd, però la mia gentoo (per la cronaca su portatile) ora non riesce a scaricare i sorgenti tramite 'emerge'... che io sappia non ci sono opzioni che indicano tipologie di proxy diverse da http e ftp per quanto riguarda appunto emerge: dunque le opzioni per indicare un host socks in realtà ci sono o devo usare un altro applicativo o cos'altro?
> 
> Illuminatemi per favore.
> 
> Ciao

 

quasi sicuramente il proxy lavorerà con uno file .pac, prova a dargli uno sguardo e vedere cosa blocca e cosa no.

non ho ben chiaro una cosa, se hai provato o meno con http_proxy e ftp_proxy inseriti nel make.conf  

ciao

----------

## drumpaul

Si, ho provato con le impostazioni http_proxy e ftp_proxy... solo che non ho accesso al server proxy, ne conosco l'indirizzo ma non lo amministro io!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Devo dedurre che emerge non ha la possibiltà di indicare questo tipo di proxy?a quanto ho capito basterebbe riuscire a dire all'applicativo (in questo caso emerge) di usare il tal indirizzo e porta come riferimento per il download, solo che bisognerebbe anche dirgli che tipo di proxy,giusto o semplifico troppo?

----------

## crisandbea

 *drumpaul wrote:*   

> Si, ho provato con le impostazioni http_proxy e ftp_proxy... solo che non ho accesso al server proxy, ne conosco l'indirizzo ma non lo amministro io! 
> 
> Devo dedurre che emerge non ha la possibiltà di indicare questo tipo di proxy?a quanto ho capito basterebbe riuscire a dire all'applicativo (in questo caso emerge) di usare il tal indirizzo e porta come riferimento per il download, solo che bisognerebbe anche dirgli che tipo di proxy,giusto o semplifico troppo?

 

se non sai l'indirizzo del proxy, la vedo dura riuscire ad uscire al di fuori, dicevi prima di aver usato firefox da livecd, in che modo scusa??? se dici di non sapere nulla a riguardo del proxy ???

al max fai uno scan sulla rete, ti salterà fuori  anche il proxy    :Smile: 

ciauz

----------

## Scen

Da una veloce ricerchina nel forum....

Emerge sync and more using a SOCKS proxy HOWTO

----------

## drumpaul

@crisandbea: non voglio assolutamente offenderti ma non hai letto bene il mio post...

 *Quote:*   

> non ho accesso al server proxy, ne conosco l'indirizzo ma non lo amministro io

 

@scen: chiedo umilmente scusa, devo averlo tralasciato inavvertitamente... grazie mille per il link, ci do subito un'occhiata!

Poi vi faccio sapere se e come risolvo.

----------

## crisandbea

 *drumpaul wrote:*   

> @crisandbea: non voglio assolutamente offenderti ma non hai letto bene il mio post...
> 
>  *Quote:*   non ho accesso al server proxy, ne conosco l'indirizzo ma non lo amministro io 
> 
> @scen: chiedo umilmente scusa, devo averlo tralasciato inavvertitamente... grazie mille per il link, ci do subito un'occhiata!
> ...

 

tranquillo non mi offendo mica, può succedere che abbia preso qualche svista   :Crying or Very sad:    ,  sai essondo sotto tesi, sono un pò con le pezze in fronte    :Cool: 

ciao e facci sapere

----------

## drumpaul

Ok, ho ottenuto un buon risultato usando questo link:

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Incanalare_CVS_ed_rsync_in_un_socks_con/senza_emerge

come si deduce leggendo l'articolo ho preferito usare dante (anche perché così son riuscito in fretta e perché mi sembrava più completo)

ora riesco a fare l'emerge dei pacchetti senza problemi, l'unica cosa è che pur seguendo le indicazioni non riesco invece a syncare portage...

Vi posto il file di configurazione di dante:

```
resolveprotocol: fake

route {

from: 0.0.0.0/0

to: .

via: <mioproxy> port = 1080

proxyprotocol: socks_v5

}
```

Ormai ci siamo, qualcuno ha soluzioni o idee in merito?

----------

## drumpaul

Dunque qualcuno mi sa spiegare perché con la configurazione sopra riportata e la 'disattivazione' della variabile RSYNC_PROXY nel make.conf il comando

```
socksify emerge --sync
```

non funziona?

Grazie,ciao

----------

## ^Stefano^

oggi ho avuto lo stesso problema in una scuola per uscire all'esterno ed usare emerge.

```
export ftp_proxy=ip_proxy:porta_ftp

export http_proxy=ip_proxy:porta_http
```

dovrebbe bastare.

```
less /etc/make.conf.example |grep proxy
```

è la fonte.

----------

## drumpaul

Si ma a quanto ho capito la mia situazione è differente perché io sono 'filtrato' da un proxy socks5 mentre tu da un http/ftp proxy e io sinceramente in /etc/make.conf non ho trovato nessuna opzione facente riferimento a socks v5 proxy.

----------

## ^Stefano^

ma cosi come ti ho suggerito io non va?

----------

## drumpaul

Magari non si intuiva da questo

 *Quote:*   

> Si, ho provato con le impostazioni http_proxy e ftp_proxy...

 

Comunque si, è la prima cosa che ho provato,ma ovviamente inutile vista la mia esigenza riguardo un proxy socks.

----------

## masterbrian

Se la configurazione di /etc/socks/tsocks.conf e' giusta e hai emerso tsocks allora devi dare il comando:

```
tsocks emerge --sync
```

Attenzione ai problemi di dns. Per essere sicuro che non sia un problema dovuto al tentativo, da parte di tsocks, di risolvere direttamente i dns prova a mettere nel make.conf un sync server con IP address, anziche' con un nome dns, come ad esempio:

```

SYNC="rsync://140.105.134.102/gentoo-portage"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync1.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

Oppure a scrivere l'ip riportato qui sopra in /etc/hosts

Per il traffico http e ftp ti consigliere un software come privoxy, (esistono parecchie alternative cmq) in grado di incalanare il traffico http in una connessione socks. Per farlo devi emergerlo e modificare il tuo file /etc/privoxy/config aggiungendo:

```
#You must create /etc/tor/torrc, you can use the sample that is in that directory

# * To have privoxy and tor working together you must add:

#forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 .

forward-socks4 / localhost:8080 .

```

Devi modifcare localhost:8080 con indirizzo ip e porta del tuo socks proxy e modificando di conseguenza /etc/wget/wgetrc per puntare al tuo  privoxy.

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## drumpaul

Grande!grazie 1000, finalmente così funziona, a questo punto ho propenduto (si dice così no!?  :Very Happy:  ) per tsocks in vece di dante, così riesco a fare tutto quello che mi serve con lo stesso applicativo.

Ora posso dire RISOLTO a tutti gli effetti!

Ciaoooo

e ancora grazie!

----------

## crisandbea

 *drumpaul wrote:*   

> Grande!grazie 1000, finalmente così funziona, a questo punto ho propenduto (si dice così no!?  ) per tsocks in vece di dante, così riesco a fare tutto quello che mi serve con lo stesso applicativo.
> 
> Ora posso dire RISOLTO a tutti gli effetti!
> 
> Ciaoooo
> ...

 

potresti postare i passi precisi che hai seguito, in modo tale che possa essere utile anche ad altri ???

grazie

----------

## drumpaul

Si,scusate forse davo per scontato la soluzione, l'unica cosa che penso sia utile per capire precisamente è mandarvi il mio tsocks.conf, per il resto ho seguito alla lettera le indicazioni dei vari benefattori nonché delle varie guide/how-to indicati precedentemente.

Riassumendo:

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Incanalare_CVS_ed_rsync_in_un_socks_con/senza_emerge

questo è dante, il primo che ho usato: mi permetteva l'emerge ma non sono riuscito col sync (magari per pura e semplice incapacità)

HOWTOhttps://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-52442-highlight-emerge+proxy+socks.html

questo per configurare tsocks e ho appurato che funziona con entrambe i comandi

...e questo è il mio tsocks.conf appunto:

```

local = 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0

local = 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0

local = 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0

local = 198.10.0.0/255.255.0.0

server = <miohostproxy> #(a me funziona sia con l'host che con l'ip)

server_type = 5

server_port = 1080
```

ecco tutto, dovrebbe essere sufficiente per risolvere problematiche uguali o simili con i proxy.

Ciaooo

----------

